# Bridge rubble dive video



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Had some fun dives with my brother a few weeks ago, it was his first boat trip since getting certified and he loved it. Didn't load the boat with fish but at least we were able to get in the water.
http://youtu.be/440pO4-oDEk


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Dude great video ! Where can I get one of those cool underwater strobe lights? Looks like the lobster really liked it:no:


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think that is the old anchor that I had that I just sold. It looks just like it. Sucks for that guy!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

There were some shooter fish there! Very nice video.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

polar21 said:


> I think that is the old anchor that I had that I just sold. It looks just like it. Sucks for that guy!


Call him back and ask him if he wants to buy another one. 

Chad, I don't know if you want a lobster strobe, they can make for a frustrating dive?..


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How deep is that?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Jeremy, how did the lobster taste?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Hey Jeremy, how did the lobster taste?


Tasted a lot like that sheepshead. :-(


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks good down there!!! Sucks what happend to the sheepshead and slipper


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tank banger said:


> Looks good down there!!! Sucks what happend to the sheepshead and slipper


what ever took them put a small hole in my lift bag, guess I need to figure out how to patch that thing. :-(


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool video, looks like Mr. Gray Suit was looking for something but couldn't find it. I was gonna ask where you got that lift bag, I've been thinking of getting one for same purpose. Did something nail your catch when you floated it?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I'm thinking a cuda hit the sheepshead because there wasn't a mark on the larger snapper. First time that has ever happened to me.


----------

